
Brain’s Visual Circuits do Error Correction on the Fly - J3L2404
http://www.dukenews.duke.edu/2010/12/egner_vision.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
PhysOrg article submitted a day ago seems identical:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1982068>

